# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  GREENCHE [electro-farsh, electronic, alternative]

## Mr_Vinni

GREENCHE - культ мёртвой музыки, основатели electro-farsh движения в Универсуме.
Гигабайты сэмплов, запах совдеповской «radiotehnik’и», заюзаный пикчер за окном, город, где друг друга не уважают только музыканты, остановки с двигающимися людьми, нецензура как основополагающая языка, кремация недостатков, всё это остается эхом в кругах вечности, а мы остаемся, здесь, дабы создавать свой мир, свою фантазию в нотах. 

Музыка GREENCHE имеет неповторимую харизму и характер, ярко выраженных космосом электрических звуков и психоделикой вокального краха. Не опускается и тот факт, что передозировка вполне реальна. Это радует. 

В скором будущем будет выпущена пластинка «ELECTRO-FARSH» в которой будет поставлен эксперимент над такими стилями как DnB,8-bit, trip-hop, electro-pop, IDM. Эти овощи подведут итог годовой работы музыкантов. 
Аналогов нет.
Исполнитель: GreenChe (Беларусь(Могилёв))

Название альбома: Fon Shluh

Стиль: EBM, Experimental (Electronic / 8-bit / Hardstyle)


Формат: CBR 320 kbps

Размер: 37 Mb
Трэклист/описание альбома:

1.Fon Shluh
2.Секрет успеха
3.Копромисс
4.Ohuennoe i neohuennoe
5.Легальный цирк
6.Сектор
7.Зажигай огни
8.Вечность
9.Quo

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
советую всем послушать!

Не могу сказать точного определения музыкального стиля, но сама команда вроде назвала как "electronic-фарш".
и название оправдывает по-полной.
циничная, в чём-то антисоциальная лирика и техничная, жесткая музыка - вот то что вы услышите скачав новость.
я советую, а там как покатит)

----------


## SDS

*[Blood_DeMah]*, 
 а что это такое? мало того, не распаковать, так ещё пытается при распаковке
 объём наращивать, это что такая хитрая вирусяка???

----------


## Mr_Vinni

ну, у меня всо норма распаковалось, как с сайта скачал так вам и залил

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> *[Blood_DeMah]*, 
>  а что это такое? мало того, не распаковать, так ещё пытается при распаковке
>  объём наращивать, это что такая хитрая вирусяка???


это у тебя тугой камп) у всех все нармально распаковывается)

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> *[Blood_DeMah]*, 
>  а что это такое? мало того, не распаковать, так ещё пытается при распаковке
>  объём наращивать, это что такая хитрая вирусяка???


это спаматата
Да и вообще его удалили.

----------

